# serostim for sell



## nzm10808 (Nov 6, 2014)

Anyone looking to  but the 6mg serostim. 
Hit me up asap
jodey.summers@gmail.com 
serious inquiries only


----------



## stonetag (Nov 6, 2014)

LOL...What?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2014)

Lmfao.......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2014)

Nobody edit this it's way too funny!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2014)

jesus............................................


----------



## Yaya (Nov 6, 2014)

Just emailed u.... hurry and respond. ..

My email address is  gaystakingover@gmail.com


----------



## Lizard King (Nov 6, 2014)

Can I PM you or only e-mail will be accepted?


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 6, 2014)

Finally !!!


----------



## TylerDurdn (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll take 10 of em!! but I only have a credit card..


----------



## Spongy (Nov 6, 2014)

Do you accept paypal?  Srs.


----------



## shenky (Nov 6, 2014)

free samples to know it is legit. Actually, just give me your shit and go home.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 6, 2014)

Does it come with an ebola vaccination.....


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 6, 2014)

Let's spam his email with bhole pics!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> Let's spam his email with bhole pics!


I like this idea


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 6, 2014)

looks like i joined the right forum.  lol


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 6, 2014)

Lmao; he TrapN through gMail.....


----------



## PL18 (Nov 6, 2014)

wow.....this is internet gold


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 6, 2014)

do you have a yahoo acct too, just in case your gmail doesnt work?


----------

